# Durofoam or XPS for Basement Wall?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

If the lesser priced item will suffice for the code requirements, I would go with that. Roxul is vermin proof, water proof, fire proof and mold proof, so no vapor barrier is needed between it and your final wall. 

I know you have already seen it, but others may want to.


----------

